# Valentin Boomes



## ValentinBoomes (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi,

I just want to say hello and introduce my self.
I love to compose specialy Trailermusic. I am composing now for about 12 years and like 4 years professional. 
Here is my latest Work Aurora: 

https://soundcloud.com/valentin-boomes/aurora

like me on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/ValentinBoomes.Composer

or vist my homepage:

www.valentin-boomes.de

best regards Valentin


----------



## yellowstudio (Feb 17, 2013)

Just listened to "Evolve"...that's some great stuff for sure. What was the violin? Played live? Or a phrase library? Because that sounds freakin' awesome to my ears. 

Best,
Andreas


----------



## ValentinBoomes (Feb 19, 2013)

the solo violin at evolve are phrases from 8dio adagio


----------

